# how many grains is my arrow?



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Big question is the weight of your vanes:

Shaft 28.5 x 8.2 = 233.7
Tip 100.0
Insert 15.0 approx
nock 12.0 approx
Fletch 48.0 Very approx
-------
Total 408.7 approx

This is only an approxiomate since you need to know the weight of each component.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

arrowshooters said:


> Big question is the weight of your vanes:
> 
> Shaft 28.5 x 8.2 = 233.7
> Tip 100.0
> ...


That is gonna be very close for sure.


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

cool thanks guys...


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

That # is high! If shooting 2" vanes @ 6grs =18grs+arrow weight=233.7+ nock=10grs + insert =12grs total is 273.7 add tip 100gr = 373.7 Either way both are close! Duh, I didn't read the 4" vanes please forgive me! Sleeping at the keyboard!


----------



## randy3003 (Apr 10, 2010)

My man at eastom says 373 and a little change.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

shaft 233.7
insert 18
vanes 36
points 100
standard Super Uni nock 12

Your arrows should be inbetween 398 and 408 total weight


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

so whats the weight of blazers? or if i were to switch to FOB's?? is there somewhere that shows the weight of each type of fletching?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

You could spend 15-20 bucks and get one of the digital pocket grain scales, I have one and it is just as accurate and consistant as my Dads $150 Pact Inc scale, I have used them both side by side to see


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

oh really? cool i might have to look for one, thanks


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

go on gold tip site and you can build your own arrow and see what the grain difference is.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nitroboy said:


> You could spend 15-20 bucks and get one of the digital pocket grain scales, I have one and it is just as accurate and consistant as my Dads $150 Pact Inc scale, I have used them both side by side to see



ditto! weigh the arrow then you'll know what it weighs  most likely each arrow will weigh differently cuz each part of the full arrow can be off a grain or more, then how much glue was used ?


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

Shaft: 233.7
Nock: 13
Uni Bushing: 21
Point (guessing your using a nibb) 100

Total: 367.7

Now, if you were to use a Flex Fletch vanes size 187 (3D size). Your looking at 3.08 grains per vane. Times by 3 and your sitting at 9.24 grain total, for a new full amount (before glue) of 376.94.

Now, if you wanted to go with a 360 vane, your looking at 7.72 grains per vane, with a total of 23.16. For a whole total (once again, w/o glue) of 390.86

And last but not least, if you wanted to go over the 4" mark on your vane, then you'd go with the 418 with a total of 9.26 per, for a total of 27.78. For a whole total of 395.48 (without glue of course).

~Dustin


----------

